# Healthy Breakfast Ideas



## IronSides (Sep 16, 2008)

What do you all eat for breakfast?  I was reading an article in More magazine and it had a lot of good ideas for healthy breakfast choices.  There was a recipe for a Greek omelet wrap that looked amazing!  It had eggs, feta cheese, artichoke hearts and red peppers, all combined in a whole weat tortilla.  Any other good recipes?


----------



## Twin Peaks (Sep 16, 2008)

I make fruit smoothies using frozen yogurt, orange juice, and whatever fruits I have on hand, which is usually blueberries, strawberries, rasberries and bananas.  Toss it all in the blender and viola!  YUM!!

By the way, frozen fruit works just as well as fresh fruit.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 16, 2008)

Since I quit smoking and drinking coffee I began eating breakfast.  Usually it's a Vitamin Water or Gatorade, a banana and a granola bar or buttered roll.  I'm pretty tired of the granola and rolls so I'm getting into those Total cereals.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 16, 2008)

a diabetic drink, just recently though.


----------



## IronSides (Sep 17, 2008)

Yum!  The fruit smoothies sound great!  The article has listed a recipe for a fruit and yogurt parfait, which I also want to try.


----------



## luvs (Sep 18, 2008)

i used to add just a dab of creamto my smoothies- mango, blueberry, strawberry, etcetera.


----------



## Dina (Sep 18, 2008)

1/2 cup Fat free, low sugar vanilla yogurt, frozen berry medley, 1/2 banana, 1/2 cup of your favorite juice (I use Orange/Pineapple) or freshly squeezed orange juice, a few ice cubes...whip it up in the blender and you have a healthy breakfast.

OPTIONAL: + 1 tablespoon of vanilla flavored whey protein powder


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 18, 2008)

Buck Wheat pancakes with fruit yogurt and fresh fruit on top instead of butter and syrup also really good on butter milk pancakes/ Waffles.


----------



## Toots (Sep 18, 2008)

I try to eat a breakfast with alot of protein (at least 25 g of protein).  I usually have a smoothie (made with yogurt, banana, frozen berries, milk and protein powder, flaxseed, etc) and a piece of whole grain toast.  In the winter I'll make steel cut oats and a smoothie.  On the w/ends, I'll make scrambled eggs and bacon with fruit and toast.  Usually I do a big breakfast on Sunday, either a quiche or whole grain pancakes and sometimes scones (which I absolutely love but they head straight for my hips).

Breakfast is the most important meal of the day - thats for sure!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 19, 2008)

We like breakfast sandwiches made from eggs (husband prefers Eggbeaters egg whites); turkey bacon, turkey sausage or turkey ham; & low-fat or fat-free cheddar on toasted whole-wheat rolls.

Also do omelets with virtually the same ingredients (minus the rolls, of course).

During the week, I'm not much of a breakfast person, but hubby always has whole-grain cereal with fresh fruit.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2008)

I go through cycles. For a while, I was having whole-wheat Cheerios and a banana or cantaloupe. Then for a while, I had toasted peanut butter and jelly sandwiches with milk and some kind of fruit. Lately, I've been having shaved turkey and Havarti cheese wraps with yogurt and peaches or cantaloupe. On Sundays, I like to make a big breakfast of eggs, turkey bacon, toast and fruit, or we go out and I get pretty much the same, sometimes with pancakes.


----------



## Toots (Sep 19, 2008)

I just received the Oct issue of Saveur and it is the Breakfast Issue - haven't read it yet, but it looks full of good ideas and recipes.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 19, 2008)

*I have a different breakfast every morning.  I have eggs 3 times per week cooked differently each time along with cereal, oatmeal, fruit, berries, melons, waffles, whole wheat toast, cheese, French toast and milk or V-8 juice.  These are all very healthy, low cal and delicious breakfasts.   I plan my whole weeks' breakfast menu like I do my dinner menus. *


----------



## luvs (Sep 19, 2008)

a fave of mine is fresh canteloupe or honeydew. those i tolerate well.


----------



## falcontook (Sep 19, 2008)

Scrambled eggs, chicken apple sausage, turkey bacon, and hash browns. Good breakfast =), only served sunday though hehe


----------



## luvs (Sep 19, 2008)

chix-apple sausage sounds great!!!


----------



## Sparkly77 (Sep 19, 2008)

Most mornings I have a cereal called 'Sustain', you probably don't have it in the States though.  I sometimes have eggs on wholewheat toast.


----------



## deelady (Sep 19, 2008)

I thought I was the only one who enjoyed turkey bacon! 
Its a regular in our house! As well as egg beaters egg whites! They cook perfectly in the microwave! Little cheese and multi grain toast! my girl and me are two happy campers!


----------



## luvs (Sep 19, 2008)

another vote fer turkey bacon!!! i luv both kinds.


----------



## falcontook (Sep 19, 2008)

i didnt think many people liked turkey bacon, i just discovered it fairly recently at trader joes =p


----------



## IronSides (Sep 22, 2008)

So many great recipes!  I want to give a lot of these a try-- the article said that eating breakfast was good for you since it jump starts your metabolism.


----------



## Kuijt (Oct 1, 2008)

wow


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 1, 2008)

Oats - raw - they are slower to digest and sustain me longer through the day.

I add dried fruit, fresh fruit and nuts in various combinations to the bowl.

Then pour milk over it.  Or occasionally yogurt.

LL


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 1, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> Oats - raw - they are slower to digest and sustain me longer through the day.
> 
> I add dried fruit, fresh fruit and nuts in various combinations to the bowl.
> 
> ...


 
That is a European favorite (Muesli) I make a big batch ahead of time with raw oats. toasted nuts all kinds of dried fruit some brown sugar and cinnamon  I like vanilla soy milk or a fruit yogurt on mine and fresh fruit if I have it.


----------



## lezah (Oct 2, 2008)

some plain nonfat probiotic yoghurt with a crunched up a shredded wheat biscuit (thingie?) and some raspberries or whatever I have at hand.
Brilliant, because all I need is a bowl and spoon- no other mess whatsoever, which is great for the small bit of time I have between getting up and going to class.

it ends up at about 150 calories, 10 g protein and 4g fiber which isn't bad for such a small breakfast. Not to worry, I usually have a snack before lunch. Many little meals are better than fewer bigger ones after all.

I gotta say, I lived in New York for three months in the summer of 07 and I could NOT find any plain nonfat (or rather, 0.1%fat) yoghurt that did not contain pectin. very Odd. The yoghurt I buy here has 0.1 fat and is thick and creamy, and this without pectin. And it doesn't have that weird solidified quality, as if you could cut it into wobbling, jelly-like cubes.
I also could not find Nestle (which is General Mills in the states I think) shredded wheat, which is a shame because it is the only such thing that is made ONLY from wholegrain wheat. no joke, no other ingredients whatsoever, I love that about it.

speaking of breakfast things, it always irks me when I see "fortified with iron" on breakfast cereals because I myself am iron anaemic and I know that you can't absorb iron very well if you're having it with milk, so really, you could not pick a worse type of food to "fortify with iron" than a breakfast cereal.


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheerios w/skim milk, no sweetner. Orange Juice.

Weekends eggs to order toast or omlets.

AC


----------



## babetoo (Oct 2, 2008)

shredded wheat is my all time favorite as well. just ordered some from vons.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 2, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> That is a European favorite (Muesli) I make a big batch ahead of time with raw oats. toasted nuts all kinds of dried fruit some brown sugar and cinnamon  I like vanilla soy milk or a fruit yogurt on mine and fresh fruit if I have it.



I don't make it ahead of time, just dump into the bowl from various containers, so every day is a little different depending on what I grab.  I've never added spices, might have to try that!  Generally I don't have any added sugar with it, either.  The fruit adds enough sweet to it and I don't want a sugar high first thing in the morning.  Well, ok, most of the time... 

For those mornings when I want the sugar buzz, I whip up some scones or muffins, or something decadent.  

LL


----------

